# laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra



## Mink (9. Aug. 2006)

HI@all,
Ich bin nun seit einigen Tagen begeisterter Leser und habe nun eine Frage bezüglich des Teichaufbaus.

Habe nun verschieden Teicharten gesehen.
Vom Fischhaltebecken mit nur Fischen bis hin zum reinsten Biotop mit allem was Kreucht und Fleucht.

Dabei habe ich bei den Individuellen Teichen gesehen das einige Betonbecken bauen und diese Laminieren, andere legen Folie, so wie wir auch damals...

Nun meine Frage. Was ist die günstigere und haltbatere Methode?
Beton sieht sehr stabil aus nur was ist im Winter mit dem Eis?
Hätte da bedenken das es Platzt. :? 

Kann man ein laminiertes Betonbecken ohne bedenken begehen?
Und kann man ein Folienteich auch so aufbauen das man ihn begehen kann?
Was spricht für und wider eine laminirten Betonteich und für und wider Folie? :? 

Freue mich schon auf eine Interessante diskusion...  

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Thorsten (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo Martin,

ich bin eher für Folienteiche, meiner Meinung nach sehen diese "natürlicher" aus. 

Das ganze ist aber reine Geschmacksache und natürlich auch eine Kostenfrage.

Günstiger wird allemale ein Folienteich sein, obwohl die Preise fürs Laminieren (Material) schon recht stark gesunken sind.

Kwoddel hat sich vor kurzen einen Teich laminiert, evtl. kann er dir etwas sagen  im Bezug auf die Preise und beschaffenheit des Teiches.

Begehbar ist ein laminierter Teich auf jedenfall, mit Sicherheit sogar besser als ein Folienteich, nur wann muss man mal in den Teich?...
und wenn man sich bei einem Folienteich vorsieht, passiert dort auch nichts.

Zu dem Thema Frost würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen, warum auch? ... auch ein "betonierter"/laminierter Teich ist in der Regel in der Erde eingelassen.

Was soll da platzen? 

Im übrigen sollte man eh darauf  achten, dass ein Teich nicht ganz zufriert, egal ob nun Folie oder laminiert. (zwecks "Gasaustausch")


----------



## kwoddel (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo
Folienteiche sehen natürlicher aus??? na ja, aber ist eben Ansichtssache.
Also ich habe mich für GFK entschieden weil ich dann keine Schmutzecken mehr habe, der Teich ist begehbar, wenn ein Stein mal reinfällt ist nicht die Folie defekt, es ist möglich den Teich später mal zu vergrößern ohne das man die Folie komplett entfernen muss, man kann ihn auch mal mit dem Hochdruckreinger  säubern usw.

Bei den neueren Folien der Kautschukfolie oder 2 mm PE Folie wird auch nicht mehr das meiste passieren, aber es sprachen die obengenannten Beispiele für mich das ich GFK nahm und sehr zufrieden damit bin.

Günstiger? ja wenn du einen Fachmann kommen lässt der die Folie schweißt und du gute nimmst wird es auch nicht mehr den großen Unterschied machen.

Winter und Eis !!!!! Nimm genug Eisen im Beton dann hält es   und das GFK sowieso

Also ich habe vorher auch noch nicht mit dem Zeug gearbeitet aber das ist hart wie ............... und klebt wie ...............


----------



## Mink (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hi Thorsten,
danke für dein Statement.
Ja, das Projekt habe ich mit mitverfolgt und war sehr beeindruckt.
Und deshalb auch meine Fragen.
Habe vor nächstes Frühjahr einen Zweiten, größeren Teich anzulegen und mache mir gedanken wie er realisiert werden soll und zwar ohne Pfusch am Bau.
Könnte man nicht auch unter der Folie bestimmte Teile wie Uferzonen und Graben mit Beton formen und dann die Folie darüberlegen?
Was wäre denn, ausser das man keine Falten hat, dabei der Vorteil von GFK?
O.K. man muß noch ein weicheres Füllmedium (Schaumstofffolie wie unter Laminat) zwischen Beton und Folie aufbringen, damit sie sich nicht durchscheuert aber sonst...

Mir kommen da so ein paar Ideen die ich persönlich sehr interessant finde...

Freue mich über weitere Meinungen und vorallem auch Preisliche richtwerte.
Habe beim Suchen 80€ pro m² gefunden. Stimmt das?

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Thorsten (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hi Martin,

sicher kannst Du auch Beton unter einer Folie verbauen. 

Natürlich ist es dann ratsam mind. 900er Flies (doppelt) unter der Folie zu verlegen (wegen den scharfen Kanten vom Beton).

Um Faltenbildung bei einer Folie zu vermeiden, kannst Du EPDM verwenden und diese fachmänisch verlegen lassen.
Diese Folie wird in der Regel vor Ort geschweißt und somit dem Teichprofil angepasst.

Die preiswerte Alternative ist natürlich das selber verlegen der Teichfolie. 

Die entstehenden Falten kannst Du verkleben und somit bilden sich auch keine/wenige "Dreckecken", allerdings ist das kein Vergleich zum laminierten Teich.

Zu den Preisen kann ich dir keine Auskunft geben, damit habe ich mich bisher noch nicht beschäftigt, aber 80 Euro/qm finde ich schon recht heftig!



P.S.
Was hast Du denn für "Gedankengänge"...kläre uns doch mal auf!


----------



## Mink (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hi!
Also wenn man kurch kleben eine sicher verbindung erhält dann wäe das meine alternative. und das kleben der Teichfolie bekäme ich sicher selber hin.  Und Laminieren würde ich sicher auch noch selber schaffen, habe ja keine zwei linken Hände.  

Also mein gedanke ist momentan soweit das ich gerne eine kleine "Insel" hätte die über ne Kleine Brücke zu erreichen ist. nur was mache ich mit dieser insel? so groß das ein tisch mit 4 stühlen drauf gehen? hmm, wird aber wohl platzmäßig knapp...  

Werde gleich mal was zeichnen udn dann reinstellen...

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo Martin,

mit einer geschickten Planung kannst Du den optischen Eindruck einer Insel erwecken ohne die Folie in wahnsinns Falten zu legen und einen enormen Volumenverlust zu erleiden. Naturagart hatte das mal ziemlich gut dargestellt. Nur weiß ich nicht mehr, ob das auf der HP oder in einem der Heftchen war. 
Am Besten machst Du mal ne Skizze (möglichst massstabsgetreu _schreibt man das jetzt so?_) vom Grundstück mit der Fläche für den Teich und wohin die Insel soll. 
Falls die Lage der Insel egal ist... um so besser


----------



## Mink (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hi Anette,

habe gestern Abend schon ne mail zu nem Freund beim Bauamt geschickt. die haben schonmal Luftaufnahmen von hier der Gegend gemacht. vielleicht kann er mir ja mal das Grundstück raussuchen. Dann sieht man auch wie es momentan aussieht mit dem jetzigen Teich.

Und das mit der Insel habe ich gestern vorerst verworfen. Muss dafür erstmal neu verhandeln wieviel ich vom Garten bekomme. Ist ja nicht mir alleine... *g*
Mache mal ne skitze mit Paint und setze die mal rein. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen tipp zu ner günstigen lage geben... das wäre  

Liebe grüße Martin


----------



## Mink (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

So Ihr lieben...
Habe dann mal was Dahingekritzelt. Ist zwar nicht 100% Maßstabsgerecht aber so in etwa stimmts schon...

Das erste ist die Variante den alten Teich bestehen zu lassen.
Er wird dann ein reiner Pflanzenteich und über einen kleinen Bach gespeist.
Anhang anzeigen Teiuchneubau.bmp
Weiß nicht ob das das optimale ist... :? 

Die Zweite Variante ist den alten rauszureißen und an dierer Stelle eine größeren zu setzten. dieser soll dann bis zum Grillplatz gehen.
Das braune Ding ist dann ein breiter Steg, der als Inselersatz dienen soll.  
Anhang anzeigen Teiuchneubau2.bmp 

An der linken Seite steht eine etwa 2,5m hohe Hecke unseres Nachbarn, die bislang ein sehr guter Schattenspender für den kleinen Teich war. Am Kopfende ist ein 2 Meter hoher Holzzaun. Diese Seite ist etwa 15 Meter Lang.

Wenn ich Nachricht von meinem Kumpel vom Bauamt habe gibts natürlich mal ein richtiges bild.  

Bis dahin...  

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo Martin, 

anscheinend werden nur jpg-Datein direkt angezeigt... 
Wichtig wären vielleicht noch Informationen zur Hauptwindrichtung (Pflaumenbaum usw.)
Was möchtest Du denn wirklich? Direkt den Grillplatz am Teich, oder lieber doch nicht. Angetrunkene Kumpels (soll es ja geben) könnten reinfallen :?.
Formulier doch mal Dein Ziel... so wie Du es Dir erträumst! Die Realität sieht anders aus-aber Kompromisse geht man erst nach der Träumerei ein. 
Also was sollte es ohne das Veto Deiner Frau werden? 
Und die "Insel" würde *ich* auch noch nicht ad acta legen. (kann man wirklich optisch geschickt machen)
Wofür braucht Ihr denn den ganzen Rasen noch?  
Leider komme ich mit den Größen noch nicht so ganz klar-eine Bemaßung an der Skizze wäre ideal!  
Können aber auch erstmal das Bild des Kumpels abwarten (Google-earth könnte für Dich auch eine Quelle sein).


----------



## Mink (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
haben heute Morgen die Mail mit der Luftaufnahme bekommen! Ist für sowas echt  

Also hier sieht man den Garten mit einem Teil des Hauses.
der Vordere ( Untere teil ) ist der kleine Garten, an dem ich nix machen darf
und der hintere Teil ( Oben) ist der zur verwüstung freigegeben!  
Ich habe mal die wesendlichen Objekte und die Maße eingetragen und mal zwei möglichkeiten überlegt.

 

A: Den alten Teich stehen lassen und als reinen Pflanzenteich mittels Bachlauf mit dem Großen (A) zu verbinden.

B: den Alten abzureißen und EINEN Großen komplett neuen zu bauen.

Finde die sache mit dem Steg super. Ne insel wäre natürlich noch viel geiler aber das wird platzmäßig eher knapp.

Aber sagt ihr mal wie ihr das machen würdet!? Es ist ja schon was möglich in dem Garten...

Freue mich über jede anregung.

Lieben Gruß Martin

PS: Die Hauptwindrichtung ist vom Teich weg zum Haus.


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo zusammen,

die Planung des Teiches geht der Übersichtlichkeit wegen hier weiter... Die Diskussion Laminierter Teich/Folienteich dürft Ihr aber gern in diesem Thread weiterführen.  


Ich bin der Meinung, dass Folie für den Laien einfacher zu verlegen und damit sicherlich auch sehr viel preisgünstiger ist.... 
Vielleicht kann Krank (Kwoddel) mal schreiben wieviel ihn der m² in etwa gekostet hat?
Die Falten der Folie kann man ja zu größeren Falten zusammenziehen und diese dann verkleben ohne die Folie zu beschädigen (also nicht aufschneiden und kleben). Wenn man Substrat in den Teich einbringt, brauch man das aber auch nicht... die Falten darunter sieht später kein Mensch mehr.


----------



## kwoddel (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo Annett

Ich schreibe nix (siehe hier """"""Vielleicht kann Krank (Kwoddel)""""""    


Schreibe selber


----------



## Mink (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Och Frank sei doch nicht so...

Verrat doch mal was der Quadratmeter gekostet hat. Bitteeeeee....   

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## kwoddel (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hallo Martin
Ich kann dir eigentlich nicht sagen was es dir kosten wird!!! es kommt darauf an woher du das Materiel bezieht, wie dein Untergrund aussieht, wieviel Lagen und Gramm Glasfasermatte du verwenden möchtest. Aber schaue hier mal rein und lasse dir dort Prospekte zuschicken. Aber wenn du detalierte Auskunft haben willst kann ich dir aber trotzdem Tipps geben


----------



## kokusnuss (15. Okt. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Moin,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und lese gespannt über die Projekte GFK, also Kunstharzfasern wurdn benutzt. Bekomt man mit denen auch geometrische glatte Wasserläufe hin?
Und wenn, ja - wie?


----------



## Blue Charon (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: laminierten Betonteich oder Folienteich? Pro und Kontra*

Hi Martin,
ich selber konnte die Feststellung machen, wenn Grillplatz und Teich vom Wind ungünstig liegen, solltest Du keinen Flüssigen Grillanzünder nehmen. So oder so hast Du nach dem Grillen einen feinen Fettfilm auf dem Wasser.   Ich habe dann überlegt, ob ich den Teich unter den Arm klemme und woanders hinsetze, habe dann aber doch lieber den Grill versetzt


----------

